# Lang 36 patio/YoderCheyenne



## danbono (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi All I've been looking at the Lang 36 Patio and the Yoder Cheyenne. Started looking at the Lang , but shipping was way up there, now looking at the Yoder.
Any thoughts about these two smokers from those who have them?
Any advice will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks DanB
PS Any one in the Red White & Que/Cresskill completion will be using either one?


----------



## ndelo (Sep 8, 2015)

Not too long ago, I was considering both of these options as well--Yoder of Lang. In the end I went with the Lang cause I wanted the hybrid so I would also have the char grill.

Positives for the Lang -- the standard model has a second sliding shelf, the reverse flow means you won't have to choose a convection plate as an add-on, and I think it has a slightly larger cooking capacity. It is very easy to get going and use.

Positives for the Yoder -- the fit & finish looks a bit better (in the pictures at least) than the Lang.

Minuses for the Lang -- the temp varies from one side of the cooker to the other by about 20-25 degrees and I can't seem to change this characteristic. My guess is that the 36 cooking chamber is just smaller, so 25% of your cooking surface is very near the firebox. And the closer to the firebox, it's just going to be hotter, even with the reverse flow plate. This is just my experience. I'm guessing perhaps the smaller Yoder will be similar. 

Minuses for the Yoder - Dunno know, never used one.

In the end, I LOVE cooking on the Lang 36 and find it very easy to use and would recommend it. Like I said, I got it cause of the whole hybrid/char-grill. For me the choice was between this and the loaded Witchita, which I am sure I would have loved as well. But, my family does a lot of grilling too, so just having a big smoker didn't make as much sense. 

Anyway -- I think you'll be happy with either choice. The Yoders look great.


----------



## bayourouge (Sep 9, 2015)

I just bought the Lang 36 Patio. I also considered the Yoder but the Wichita not the Cheyenne. I think the Wichita is more close to the Lang. I chose the Lang because of the reverse flow, 1/4" plate, firebox design, value, and a large customer base that is almost cult following. To me the Cheyenne is not a good alternative.

The Lang is easy to use and the cleaning is amazingly easy. I only have a few cooks on it but I can tell the flavor is different and better than my vertical charcoal smoker. I have to say the attention to the smoker is significant -- you can't set it and forget it.

You do need to consider the shipping costs. It was more than I expected but they did a great job and delivered to my door. I couldn't go get for that price.

You will love the LANG!


----------



## danbono (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi All Thanks for the great info. Would like to hear more before spending my $$.

Dan


----------



## ndelo (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, just to reiterate. I have no regrets in buying a Lang, and despite the initial "gulp" of the shipping costs, I do not regret the decision whatsoever. Given the epoch this will last and the amount of cooking i will be doing on it over time, the shipping costs are part of the investment.

To be honest, I don't think shipping for me of a Yoder or a Horizon would have been that much cheaper. All these pit makers are quite far from NJ. And Meadow Creek, which is closer, is just to $$$$$ comparatively.

You can't set and forget a Lang, but I will say that after a summer of smoking cooking quite a bit, once you get the hang of the Lang, you add a log every now and then, adjust the vents a bit and its pretty easy going. There is a little bit of a learning curve, but once you get the hang of fire management, its quite easy.

My initial mistake was using larger splits, Now I use chunks of apple or oak cut down to a soda can size, add one or two maybe every 45 minutes and just let it roll. Maintaining a clear stack is easy, and it's not that much trouble to run.

Like I said, I'm sure you'll be happy with the Yoder if you go that route, but as Bayou mentioned, I think the Lang is probably somewhere between the Wichita and Cheyenne in size. And trust the old adage -- whatever size you think you need, you need the next one bigger.

Cheers,

Nicholas


----------



## chewmeister (Sep 10, 2015)

I was looking at a Lang 36", but just can't seem to justify paying over half the cost of the smoker in just shipping. Tough sell for me.


----------



## pit of despair (Sep 10, 2015)

Dan,

I've had my Lang 36" patio all summer, and yes shipping charges are steep, but

you'll forget about that after your first couple of smokes.  I'm still a nub and each

cook gets easier.  She warms up easy and once there is easy to maintain.  I can't compare the Yoder

as I have no first hand knowledge, but I don't regret getting the Lang.

Teddy


----------



## glocksrock (Sep 11, 2015)

For me, I'd get the Lang just because it's reverse flow and has the griddle plate underneath the cooking grate. This helps keep the temps evened out as well as sears the fat/drippings which adds to the flavor of the meat. When I had my Old Country Wrangler, the firebox side was way hotter than the stack side, which is the case with pretty much all offset smokers, but even more so for a direct flow smoker. You will be happy with either one, just go as big as you can so you don't want to upgrade later on. Also, look on craigslist for a nice used one, that's how I found my Lang 48 patio, and I saved a ton of money.


----------



## mikesys (Sep 11, 2015)

I have both; a Yoder Loaded Wichita, for my patio and a Lang 60 deluxe trailer smoker for parties.  Both are great smokers!! I paid $300 shipping to Iowa for the Yoder, the Lang was going to be $700, so I found a used one 5.5 hours away.  
     Both cook very well and hold temperature perfectly, yes there is a temp difference from side to side on both but after you learn your pit it's not an issue.


----------



## danbono (Sep 17, 2015)

HI All Thanks for your replies..I am looking for a used one, either the Lang 36" Patio or the Yoder Cheyenne. I place some a want ads in different forums, so far NO luck.

Dan


----------



## danbono (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi All Still NOT sure which smoker I'm going with. I have some time to decide,won't be ordering till after winter season here in North NJ,until then I have to put my COS/ Smoke N Pit to good use. Both smokers  have some things that appeal to me. Like to hear from some more of those have smoked with them.
Thx Dan

PS One my main concern is temps from side to side?


----------



## danbono (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi All Can I grill using the firebox on a Lang 36 Patio?

Thanks Dan


----------



## mikesys (Nov 5, 2015)

lang36_patio_finihsed_web.jpg



__ mikesys
__ Nov 5, 2015





No, at best you could cook on a cast iron skillet on the fire box, but the Yoder smokers have an optional cooking grate for the fire box.  The Lang only opens from the side and the Yoder opens top and side.













cheyenne16.jpg



__ mikesys
__ Nov 5, 2015


----------



## danbono (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi Thanks for the pics, and the info.

Dan


----------



## skipdonohue (Nov 19, 2015)

love my Yoder Cheyenne, My first offset, so I can't really compare it to anything else.. That said, I can't find anything negative to say about it.. From its looks to heat stability to the delicious foods that comes out of it..  Just a great piece of craftsmanship.. you wont be disappointed


----------



## danbono (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi All I'm now looking into a Shirley 24 x 36.. Any one have any info on this one?

Thanks Dan  Happy T Day to all


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 25, 2015)

I believe that Lang now has a Hybrid Patio that will meet your needs. Might want to give it a look as well.


----------



## danbono (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi I'm more interested in the smoking part then the grilling part. I was just curious about the grilling part.

Dan


----------



## danbono (Dec 11, 2015)

HI Any one with Lang 36 Patio, can tell me about the 2nd cooking shelf, is it standard and does it slide out?

Thanks Dan


----------



## glocksrock (Dec 11, 2015)

I believe the slide out shelves are standard on all models now, but you can the get it with the older style shelf if you prefer, the cost is the same for either.


----------



## danbono (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi All After doing way  too much research and reading what others had to say about there smokers, I finally made a decision to go with a Shirley 24 x 36 RF smoker. 

Thanks Dan


----------



## mikesys (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey Dan, post some pics if you get a chance.  I've never seen a Shirley rf before.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 20, 2015)

Awesome. I can't wait to see it when you get it and burn that sucker.


----------



## danbono (Dec 21, 2015)

MikesYS said:


> Hey Dan, post some pics if you get a chance. I've never seen a Shirley rf before.


You can see thier smokers on Face Book, or thier website.

Dan


bmudd14474 said:


> Awesome. I can't wait to see it when you get it and burn that sucker.


Won't be here till the after the 3rd week in Feb 2016. That is when my shipper will be there for pick up.

Dan


----------



## danbono (Mar 23, 2016)

My Shirley smoker 24 x 36 Patio Model
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















DSC03262.JPG



__ danbono
__ Mar 23, 2016
__ 1


----------



## mikesys (Mar 23, 2016)

I have to say that Shirley is a sweet-looking smoker


----------



## danbono (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi All I think I got "more bang for my buck", going with the Shirley. Got more cooking area, cooking chamber is 3/8 thick except for the cabinet doors. Just love the cab doors so easy!!!

Thanks All Dan


----------



## 3montes (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice looking smoker! I have cabinet doors on mine and love them! You can open them without losing all your smoke and heat. Unlike the big counterweight balanced top opening doors. When you open them they create a suction where all the heat and smoke follows the mass of the door opening. If I open my cabinet doors slowly enough I don't even disrupt the smoke flow, I can see how it travels through the smoker.


----------



## daniels (May 19, 2016)

Dan,

I just ordered a Yoder Cheyenne.  Got tired of weighing the pros and cons of a couple of different manufacturers.  The fit and finish of the Cheyenne looks great compared to some others.  Also, it's plenty big for the family.  Usually the most I put on the smoker is a brisket flat or 3 slabs of ribs.  The Cheyenne will do a lot more than that.

Contrary to what was stated by someone earlier a food grill for the firebox is not an option, it's standard.

They now are offered with a second food shelf for the smoking box.  I opted for that.

I also got the heat management plate, the probe port, and the pot warmer.

I can add a charcoal grill for the smoking box later if I want but I have a Weber kettle for grilling so I don't see the need.  Plus, I haven't grilled for a couple of years.  I only smoke meats.

Being in Iowa the shipping for me is $159.  That sounds like a steal compared to what some other folks are paying but they're also ordering much bigger smokers than the Cheyenne.

Good luck with your Shirley!

Dan


----------



## mikekevs (Mar 23, 2017)

DanBono, Daniel S,

 If you don't mind, how much was the Shirley? I've emailed them but haven't heard back yet. I know the Lang 36 and Yoder Cheyenne are not really in the same size/price category, those are the two I am considering now. I thing I'd be happy with either, Daniel, how are you feeling about your choice of the Cheyenne?

THX


----------



## daniels (Mar 23, 2017)

I ended up cancelling my order for the Cheyenne.  Youtube videos made it look a bit too small.  I've recently ordered the loaded Wichita which looks considerably too large but there is not a Yoder smoker in between those two sizes.

Should be here after several weeks.


----------



## mikekevs (Mar 23, 2017)

...Yeah, I wish there was a model in between those two. Yoders just seem like a very good/safe choice, never read a bad thing. Good luck with it!

MK


----------



## danbono (Mar 25, 2017)

Mikekevs said:


> DanBono, Daniel S,
> 
> If you don't mind, how much was the Shirley? I've emailed them but haven't heard back yet. I know the Lang 36 and Yoder Cheyenne are not really in the same size/price category, those are the two I am considering now. I thing I'd be happy with either, Daniel, how are you feeling about your choice of the Cheyenne?
> 
> THX


Hi When I got my Shirley last year around this time it was the same price as the Lang 36 Patio.I never had a problem with them E-mailing me? Plus I wanted the cabinet doors,which was extra add on

Dan


----------



## daniels (Apr 19, 2017)

DanielS said:


> I ended up cancelling my order for the Cheyenne.  Youtube videos made it look a bit too small.  I've recently ordered the loaded Wichita which looks considerably too large but there is not a Yoder smoker in between those two sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got my Yoder Loaded Wichita yesterday.  It's not too big like I thought it might be.  It even got the nod from my better half as being the right choice for size.  It's plenty for what I need plus a little bit more.  I think I would have been disappointed with the size of the Cheyenne but not the quality.  Looks like Yoder makes fine products.  I'll have to use mine a few times before I have a final opinion but it's looking great so far.


----------



## amlong88 (Apr 19, 2017)

DanielS said:


> Got my Yoder Loaded Wichita yesterday.  It's not too big like I thought it might be.  It even got the nod from my better half as being the right choice for size.  It's plenty for what I need plus a little bit more.  I think I would have been disappointed with the size of the Cheyenne but not the quality.  Looks like Yoder makes fine products.  I'll have to use mine a few times before I have a final opinion but it's looking great so far.


 Awesome. I've been looking at the Cheyenne. I only cook for a family of 4, sometimes but rarely 7.


----------



## daniels (Apr 21, 2017)

AMLong88 said:


> Awesome. I've been looking at the Cheyenne. I only cook for a family of 4, sometimes but rarely 7.



I usually cook for 4 also but we have family gatherings of 10 people at times and that number can go up in a few more years.  Great-grandkids could come along in not too many more years!  Man, I'm getting old. :)


----------



## phatbac (Apr 21, 2017)

DanielS said:


> AMLong88 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. I've been looking at the Cheyenne. I only cook for a family of 4, sometimes but rarely 7.
> ...





I have a family of three and have a lang 36. I usually Cook 2-3 meals on her at a time and the vac sealer is a must for leftovers. Also consider giving bbq away from time to time. I cook extra and my family friends and neighbors eat good too.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## amlong88 (Apr 21, 2017)

DanielS said:


> > I usually cook for 4 also but we have family gatherings of 10 people at times and that number can go up in a few more years.  Great-grandkids could come along in not too many more years!  Man, I'm getting old. :)
> 
> 
> that's a good thought. I think right now not having much income the Cheyenne will be my choice. I will like you're saying need to upgrade later on.


----------

